# Working Line Shepherds in BC?



## PupperPal (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello,

I am looking for a working GSD breeder somewhere in BC or Alberta, Washington State or Idaho. Further afield is possible for the right breeder but I would like to avoid a long plane trip. Most of the breeders I have found are breeding American/Canadian Showline dogs. Any and all recommendations (or warnings!) welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello PupperPal and Welcome! :greet:

Yes, definitely...... research, Research, *RESEARCH*! 

There are many qualified people here to assist you! 

Some from Canada, some have purchased dogs from Canada!



A little info will help!

*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!


*What is your price range? (usual is $1,600 to $3,000)


*Are you willing to have a dog shipped?

Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 


Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home



You can also use the "Search" feature above and type in things like "working line breeder in or near Canada".


Good Luck in your search!
Moms


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome! I have a working line GSD male (Cert X Ginger) from Wendelin Farms in Quebec. My boy is amazing IMHO. I would encourage you to contact Christina Kaiser and tell her what you're looking for. Well worth the call. She was able to provide me exactly what I was looking for. She took m pup to New York and put him on a plane to Austin. He hasn't been out of my sight for more than a couple hours at a time. Good luck in your search!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact Andrea. Great person. USCA judge.

http://kleetalkennels.webs.com/


----------



## PupperPal (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks all! I will definitely check out those kennels. I have done quite a bit of research but the breeders in the province seem to focus on showline dogs. Just to answer a few questions: I am willing to have the dog shipped but I would prefer not to ship from the USA as the exchange rate is too much right now ($3K CDN vs $4k USD+shipping.. yikes). But if the absolutely perfect pup happened to be out of a US kennel I might be able to make it work. I live in BC, just close enough to the US border that I wasn't willing to entirely rule out WA or ID. I have had two shepherds before, the first a mix lines and the second was purely NA Showline. Great dogs but am now in a much more rural location where the dog will actually be working livestock (sheep and poultry likely, possibly goats or cattle) and guarding a house on an acreage. So a working/protection dog in the truest sense and needs a steady temperament and solid drive switch. Things like Agility or IPO would be fun bonuses if the dog enjoys something like that. My first loved Agility but sadly died young from cancer. The second couldn't be bothered at all!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

You should definitely look into this breeder CARMSPACK.com in Ontario, very experienced and also posts often on these forums, If I was looking for a working line in Canada, these dogs would be #1 for me.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

don't be surprised to find mostly show line breeders in BC or Quebec or Ontario or Texas or New York or Michigan or even GERMANY .

that is just the way it is . Odd for a working breed -- shouldn't be so - but a split happened in the '60's which won't ever be repaired and is drifting further apart . 

GSD may as well be two separate distinct breeds. 

I do have a presence on the west coast -- a history of some 35 years , working in co-operation with Yeulett's .
Working dogs , proven through work , proven through sport , bred FOR work . Balanced dogs.

I'll be finishing up a conversation with her some time this week. Spoke to her a few days ago . She told me about
a Bugati litter that I would have jumped to take a youngster from -- too late - have heard a lot about this litter

Here is Bugati , who also happens to be on Saphire's GUS pedigree Carmspack Bugati

Here is a sample of a dog going back to the beginning of our joined pedigrees through Winter Brite
Buck Defoor

I'll give her a call -- (she has no computer - no email, no website) and see what might be up and coming - have her
point me to those breeders .

that is the situation on the west coast


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

carmspack said:


> don't be surprised to find mostly show line breeders in BC or Quebec or Ontario or Texas or New York or Michigan or even GERMANY .
> 
> that is just the way it is . Odd for a working breed -- shouldn't be so - but a split happened in the '60's which won't ever be repaired and is drifting further apart .
> 
> ...


I never realized that you were based out of Ontario until now. If I ever hear of someone looking for a good working GSD, I'll be sure to send them your way.

I'm glad to hear that there are at least some breeders in my area who are focused on producing good, stable, all-around working GSD's.


----------



## PupperPal (Oct 2, 2016)

carmspack said:


> don't be surprised to find mostly show line breeders in BC or Quebec or Ontario or Texas or New York or Michigan or even GERMANY .
> 
> that is just the way it is . Odd for a working breed -- shouldn't be so - but a split happened in the '60's which won't ever be repaired and is drifting further apart .
> 
> ...


It's a shame what aesthetic-focused show-breeding does to functional animals. If Yeulett's is up by Shannon Lake, that's only an hour or so away from me!

I would be most appreciative if you could find out when she'll have something available. Or if you have pups available as well? I have never taken a puppy on an airplane or shipped one (always drove) so am not sure the logistics of that ~10hr flight back from Ontario. I would PM but I don't have the postcount.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I have a few of my own personal considerations, as I've been researching working line breeders too. I'm based out of Saskatoon at the moment. These are some of the following I would consider contacting closer to when I am able to purchase:

- Wendelin Kennels (QC)
- Carmspack (ON)
- Von Grunheide Shepherds (WA)
- Kleinenberg (NB)
- Von Wolfstraum (PA)

Not many are from the region you're hoping for. At least not many that made it for my personal short list, though I'm always researching and trying to learn more. It seems like there's only a small handful of quality working line breeders in Canada, and I can sum that up to our population. What I have been able to learn is that many of these breeders produce balanced dogs time and time again with strong mental and physical health, which is huge on my list of priorities.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

PupperPal said:


> It's a shame what aesthetic-focused show-breeding does to functional animals. If Yeulett's is up by Shannon Lake, that's only an hour or so away from me!
> 
> I would be most appreciative if you could find out when she'll have something available. Or if you have pups available as well? I have never taken a puppy on an airplane or shipped one (always drove) so am not sure the logistics of that ~10hr flight back from Ontario. I would PM but I don't have the postcount.


I have a dog from Ruth Yeulett, he's 5 years old now and going strong, had no health issues, awesome temperament, he's been a great pal. Been thinking of adding another GSD in the near future and if I do she'll becoming from Ruth or Carmen, ideally with Bugati lines(my dogs sire) 

If your that close to Ruth give her a call, not sure if she still does training but with her being that close to you would be a great breeder to deal with and then do training with, she's got a great rep in Kelowna.


----------

